# Wet Shingles



## echase (Mar 8, 2010)

First, my apologies for the newbie question here. A homeowner prepurchased 1/2 his shingles (Timberline NS, weatherwood) and stored them uncovered outside for about two months. 

Since they were stacked they've retained a good bit of moisture. Should I expect issues with install, color matching?

Thank in advance for your advice!


----------



## lab rat (Sep 27, 2009)

Anytime you mix Shingles that are produced on different run dates there is a chance
that there may be a visual difference due to oil staining, or a granule press difference. The Oil staining will weather out in time as the oils are washed away
by rains, a press difference will not. A good way to tell the difference between
the two is if it is oil stained it will be darker and can be seen from any direction. If it
is a press difference it will dull or shinny and usually only visible when the sun hits
the roof just right, or tends to go away when viewed at opposite angle. I hope this
helps, good luck.


----------



## echase (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you for the answer! 

Fortunately the 15 squares is just a bit more than the front of the house, and the third side. So, if I have a mismatch I can just lose a 1/2 square or so and do two sides with these and have the second side all the same. 

Anyone see any issues with the shingles having been wet for awhile?


----------

